

Appify: A City-by-City App Store (Aditya's startup) - aditya
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/appify_a_city-by-city_app_store.php

======
aditya
So, this is a little unexpected but here's my thoughts on why we're building
appify: <http://bit.ly/5ploPT> and our official launch post:
<http://bit.ly/7D7owH>

It's still early days for us but we're looking for anyone that's done a local
app, because we think there's an incredible amount of exciting stuff happening
there and our goal is to give as much exposure as we can to as many local and
civic minded developers as we can.

So if you're a local app developer, please feel free to add your app, and/or
get in touch (email in profile)!

------
jsteele
I must be missing something. Can't you just put your city's name in with your
other search terms when using a normal app store? What does this add over
that?

------
davepeck
In keeping with the theme, there is also <http://citygoround.org/> for finding
transit apps that work near you.

------
joeconyers
Seems to be a theme emerging here: <http://www.nycway.com/>

------
ivenkys
Looks interesting - an aggregator + enabler of Mobile Phone Apps irrespective
of Platforms.

